# NEED HELP, DESPERately...(probably a very simple answer)



## Eastbolt (Jan 31, 2010)

we replaced the ball joints in our 1981 Datsun B210, it drove fine right after that, but the next time tried to drive it, the clutch wouldnt work right, it kinda engaged, moved very slowly but there was a hard "tapping" sound, more like a thumpingg, so if anyone can plz tell us is there some kind of adjustment that needs done to the clutch or something related to the clutch


----------



## joshprimrose (Feb 19, 2011)

I would start with checking to make sure that the clutch is working correctly. It should have a slave cylinder. you should be able to watch it move when the clutch is depressed. sounds like you might be grinding gears. kinda hard to give a solution without being able to see/hear what is going on.


----------



## doughboy09bravo (Mar 5, 2011)

When you pulled the ball joints I assume you pulled the CV axel out. Make sure you put them in correctly. It sounds like something diddnt go back together correctly


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a 81, 210 was not front wheel drive.... a 310 was
on the side on the trans there is a fork that the slave pushs (engages clutch etc) see if you can pull back the boot(on the fork) to see if the pivot ball snapped off. Its a pretty simple system, master, slave, fork, pivot ball, a wire clip and a t-brg... any leaks? cracked hose's?
some thoughts anyway


----------

